# Fall Brawl HOCOC ASRL Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a video version of the flyer:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

ASRL podium









Winning team


----------

